# "netmount" was not started.

## EWQ222

Heya guys, here we go. I somehow crashed my first version of gentoo so I decided to go ahead and rebuild my system a little better  :Smile:  using the 2.6 kernel this time. anyway Ive worked through a few errors and this is my next one.

*Bringing eth1 up via DHCP...

* ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

*             "netmount" was not started"

It seems Ive missed something, checked my kernel config, my 3com module is complied and selected, included in the file which I know forget so that it can be loaded.

I have installed dhcpcd. 

I have read around and have not been able to find a good fix, anyone know this one?

----------

## hds

emerge portmap

rc-update add netmount default

rc-update add portmap default

----------

## EWQ222

is portmap another version of netmount?

netmount is installed and is added to default, otherwise it would not show up :p also i can run it manually but i get the same error. the problem lies in the bridge, but i will reinstall everything anyway. Thanks, any more advice?

----------

## hds

err, netmount doesnt work without portmap.

if you run "/etc/init.d/netmount start", then it will first start portmap. if portmap isnt found, netmount will fail.

well, at least this is the case for me. your mileage might vary..

----------

## EWQ222

Well, thanks, now I have two errors  :Smile: .  its the same error, just add on

*ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

              "portmap" was not started.

whats next?

----------

## hds

 *EWQ222 wrote:*   

> Well, thanks, now I have two errors . 

 

you are welcome.such things happen if you listen to my hints   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

well, i am currently running a huge download, and dislike to play with this right now, but maybe someone else has a hint here.   :Shocked: 

hmm.. your /etc/conf.d/net is correct? "ifconfig" does list your card?

and you compiled the correct 3com module in for your card? there are plenty if it comes to 3com..

----------

## EWQ222

ifconfig does not show my ethernet card, (eth1) in this case.  But since eth1 never got up I dont see why it would. what is the command to force eth1 up? does it require netmount and or portmap?

----------

## asmvday

I had the same problem and emerging portmap fixed it. Thanks, you saved me a headache.

----------

## hds

 *EWQ222 wrote:*   

> ifconfig does not show my ethernet card, (eth1) in this case.  But since eth1 never got up I dont see why it would. what is the command to force eth1 up? does it require netmount and or portmap?

 

duh! i didnt realize you have TWO network cards, sorry!

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

Code Listing 1.10: Set up Networking

```

[...]

(Only if you have multiple network interfaces:)

   (1) Create initscripts for each interface)                    

# ln -s /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.eth1

# rc-update add net.eth1 default

[...]

```

HTH!

----------

## EWQ222

its done. eth1 is configured :0) but still the same error, i added eth0 back to default and relinked everything but nosuch luck.  is there a way to verbosely find out why netmount is not working? perhaps its a problem with my networking?

----------

## EWQ222

ohh, this bites. my nvidia based card works :p added net0 to the bootup and switched my network cable. well, now i know that my error lies in my 3com port and module, ill keep messing with this.

----------

## hds

 *EWQ222 wrote:*   

> added net0 to the bootup

 

which - of course - does not belong there. and it doesnt help getting your net1 to work either   :Shocked: 

well, i have no clue what you are playing with, sorry!

you did check this out:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## EWQ222

I have run over the full version many times over, thats not the problem, im convinced that the 2.6 kernel for some reason does not like my eth1 so i am just going to use eth0

Thanks!

----------

## evader

it's boot not bootup

----------

## nomadsoul22

and what can i do if i got 3 network devices??? i tried several things with 

```
# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.eth0 net.eth1

# rc-update add net.eth1 default

```

but i think now i have to delet them first cause else he'll skip it....

so who can help me???

----------

## hds

 *nomadsoul22 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # ln -s net.eth0 net.eth1
> 
> # rc-update add net.eth1 default
> ...

 

ln -s net.eth0 net.eth1

ln -s net.eth0 net.eth2

rc-update net.eth0 default

rc-update net.eth1 default

rc-update net.eth2 default

wasnt that difficult, was it   :Razz: 

----------

## nomadsoul22

its not working.. but only cause i got these files.. they're wrong.. but i got them.. how can i remove them first??? i tried it with rm net.eth0 and so on.. now he cant find the net.eth0 anymore..   :Crying or Very sad: 

what can i do now??

----------

## hds

 *nomadsoul22 wrote:*   

> its not working.. but only cause i got these files.. they're wrong.. but i got them.. how can i remove them first??? 

 

excuse me, but what files are you talking about exactly   :Shocked: 

name them. including the path.

----------

## nomadsoul22

example:

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default

* /sbin/rc-update: /etc/init.d/net.eth0 not found; aborting.
```

mfg noma

----------

## nomadsoul22

he i solved that other prob... but netmount is still not working... i tried it in many few ways now... its juz not working.. ^o)

what can i do?

----------

## nomadsoul22

i also solved that problem! for everyone who's got the same prob... i had netmount and portmap in the wrong runlevel (default) now i havent got a error message.. but its still not working.. here the codes.. 

```
#to remove old things entries

rc-update del portmap default

rc-update del netmount default

#then to add them in the other runlevel

rc-update add portmap boot

rc-update add netmount boot
```

that should work... and for my other probs.... HELP...

----------

## Mantichora

Hi,

I had the same error.

Don't if it had the same reason, but for me it was because I had forgotten to 

```
modprobe pcnet32
```

Does this help anything?

----------

## hds

well, haveing the module for the network card loaded is the minimum requirement, i'd say.

----------

## KuraiKumo

yeah i got netmount working but i have no net-setup and says eth0 not found

----------

